# Suggested dimensions for a crocheted rectangular shawl



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

I would like to crochet a rectangular prayer shawl and am undecided about the dimensions...especially the width. Any suggestions? Thank you.


----------



## Teddy (Mar 13, 2011)

What type of stitch are you planning to use? Open and lacey? Mostly single crochet? What yarn gauge & hook size?

As a general rule, the rectangle should be about 22" x 72", but if you are using an open, stretchy stitch pattern, it will probably "grow" when it is worn. If you are making it for a short person, you probably don't want it touching the ground when it is worn. So you need to take all of the above factors into consideration.


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

As a member of a prayer shawl ministry, I knit or crochet one to three shawls a month depending on how many other projects I have going - we all know how that is. The ministry I belong to acknowledges that people come in different shapes and sizes. So we each make them per our own measurements. We measure from the nape of the neck, over the shoulder to just below the elbow for the width. We measure from fingertip to outstretched fingertip for the "hug"-length. We have found that anywhere from 20" to 22" wide and 48" to 72" are good lengths. The larger ones tend to be for men in appropriate colors and the smaller ones for children or more petite ladies. I normally do 22" by 60" as a good average. f you are doing it for yourself, measure accordingly. If you know your recipient, perhaps you can get their measurements.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Thank you, Teddy. Your information is most helpful for this and other projects.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Thank you, CHinWOH! Your answer gave me exactly the information I was looking for. The lady I'm making it for is my size so now I know how to proceed. This will be a comfort/prayer shawl for her as she recovers from radical cancer surgery. I now have some very valuable info from both you and Teddy.


----------



## shuhlann (Jul 9, 2015)

Thank you so very much. I am just now working on my very first Prayer Shawl - for my cousin who just lost her father and her brother within the last month. I was looking for a way to comfort and support her, and this touched my heart. Only been crocheting for less than 2 years and therefore I have SO much to learn. Thank you again for helping me on my journey.


----------



## EmilyJ82 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

